# Massachusetts Breeders



## amysche (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Totally new to this site but I dogsitted a wonderful little maltese girl last weekend and I AM IN LOVE.
I would like to commit to one and was wondering if you guys have any breeders in Massachusetts?

Thank you in advance!
Amy


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SM :welcome1: 

Isn't it amazing how quickly these sweet babies can help you to fall in love. :wub: 

Mary Harrigan is a member of this forum (MaryH). She is an AMA breeder from Massachusetts. Cindy Fern King is also a member of the American Maltese Association and is listed on the breeder referal list www.americanmaltese.org. Either of them may be helpful for you to speak with as you begin your research process.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi!

WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS on finding the best little breed. 

I'm from RI, so I did lots of searching all throughout New England and didn't have any luck. Even the breeders on the AMA list from the NE states didn't seem to be breeding right now (or anytime soon). You may have to consider driving/flying a bit further or having the pup shipped. I flew to TN to get my girl. 

Best of luck!!


----------

